# Asia Pharma Cypionate



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2010)

*The following is the lab report from William Llewellyn's **Underground Anabolics 2009 book:*









*World Pharma - Asia Pharma Products*


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 25, 2010)

Does the show the actual graphs?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Does the show the actual graphs?



yes.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 25, 2010)

Dear members, graph tell you how pure is gear!

best-regards

wp


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 26, 2010)

i just shot today my cypiobolic, no pain at all.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking at that graph, I can't figure out why it say's TLC (Thin layer chromatography)? That is not what the results would look like. 

Also, that graph does not confirm what the compound actually is. It is only a qualitative analysis. A mass spectroscpy graph should be shown to confirm MW. Or a GC graph taken of a known pure test cyp sample to compare with.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/109002-asia-pharma-cypionate.html#post1995139


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

???????


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Looking at that graph, I can't figure out why it say's TLC (Thin layer chromatography)? That is not what the results would look like.
> 
> Also, that graph does not confirm what the compound actually is. It is only a qualitative analysis. A mass spectroscpy graph should be shown to confirm MW. Or a GC graph taken of a known pure test cyp sample to compare with.



go ask Bill, that is all that is in the book. 
Body of Science - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 26, 2010)

Dear members, this graph tell you that gear is total pure! All other graphs can tell you how gear is not pure, see other graphs in book!

we think you need to ask that guy from sponsors forum who talk he will do lab test for products he receive from us!

best-regards

wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe member Pacha can tell us more about graphs.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Robert said:


> go ask Bill, that is all that is in the book.
> Body of Science - Powered by vBulletin



I won't talk to him any more. Him and ronny sorta burned me. They are greedy and all about making money now. I don't really care about WL, but I am disappointed in RonnyT.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear members, this graph tell you that gear is total pure! All other graphs can tell you how gear is not pure, see other graphs in book!
> 
> we think you need to ask that guy from sponsors forum who talk he will do lab test for products he receive from us!
> 
> ...



I am not saying your stuff is not good. I am sure it's fine. I have a back ground in chemistry and just making a point that he did not really make a good effort in his testing procedures.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

The graphs doesnt show me shit and *ronnie give me a damn break, I could carry on about this , but wont.*


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 29, 2010)

this graph show how pure is gear..i hope somebody can show other graphs and you can see a big different!


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 29, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> i just shot today my cypiobolic, no pain at all.


 

is best bro?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 29, 2010)

Read my post on tthe domestic shipment thread, I think. I'll repost it here.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is my problem with WL's UGL's book. He only used HPLC as a test. That in it's self is not a very accurate way of testing anything. It also does not show many organics and other compounds which have been found in some AAS that cause pain and could be potentially toxic. One other thing I don't like about the testing, is HPLC is only good for tell how much of stuff is in the sample, approximately. The only way to confirm exactly what the compounds are is you need to run an HPLC test with a known and pure substance to compare results with. If you do not, you can not be certain if the compounds being tested for are actually what they are labeled as. And in his book he provides no such comparisons. So basically, we're all just taking his word for it. And personally, he has broke his word to me on a deal we made a while back. So for me, his word is shit. 

If you don't believe me on the accuracy of HPLC, then look it up your self.


----------

